
Thieves stole $8m in rare texts from the Carnegie Library over decades - dsiegel2275
https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2020/01/14/carnegie-library-book-theft/
======
dsiegel2275
I'm stunned that these types of rare items were (very likely) just being hand
carried down the street.

The article understates how close the bookstore is to the library. My office
is across the street from the bookstore (I'm looking at it right now out of my
window). From the bookstore it is a two minute walk into the library.

